# Dog friendly places in Ontario - GTA



## kenimn (May 1, 2016)

Hello all,
In the summer a few of my friends across Toronto will be meeting up together! We are planning to go to Eaton mall.

This had me thinking, what a perfect time to socialize a puppy. I've read pets are allowed on TTC during off-peak times but I'm not too sure about Eaton mall (though I've read someone seeing a good amount of people walking their dogs in there). But maybe they are tolerable of cute "prime time" puppies there?
I also plan on taking him to the Toronto Premium Outlets which I'm not too worried about since it's outdoors.

Would love to hear where you brought your pup to socialize, and any stores that allow dogs in the GTA. Bonus if you know whether Eaton mall is accepting of pets


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

A couple to get you started:

Dog Friendly Shopping in Toronto, ON, CA

Purina PawsWay (Restaurants & Cafes, Dog Parks & Dog Runs, Pet-Friendly Stores, Training & Obedience, Pet Boutiques, Photography) Toronto, ON


----------



## Ruben! (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi,
Ive seen plenty of dogs at the TTC on offpeak hours. I just checked the TTC bylaws (section 3). No dogs allowed in peak hours: 6:30 a.m. to 10:00 a.m. and 3:30 p.m. to 7:00 p.m. Not sure about the eaton centre but you can always ask in the information desk.

Heres another idea to socialize the pooch. The air canada centre is always packed with people in the evening. You can go there, sit in the benches, practice attention or just teach the puppy calmness in a busy environment. Plenty of different people. This is one of the things Im planning to do when I got mine. Also, from time to time you have a k9 unit from the private sector doing its job (they have pretty cool german shepherds).

Cheers,
Ruben


----------



## cranster (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey kenimn!

I don't think dogs are allowed in the Eaton Centre.... I feel like I would have brought Tesla in there by now if they were, but I could be wrong! I usually leave him out front with the bf when I need to go in there.

TTC is our only mode of transportation and it's been a great success  My experience (from what I've seen) is that if your pup is in your arms during peak times you'll be ok, but I wouldn't recommend it.... subways and streetcars are packed tighter than a can of sardines during those times. Ride during off-peak times for a more enjoyable experience.

If you'll be down by the harbourfront, I've found that all of the patios here will do their best to accommodate your party with a table by the railing so you can have your dog tied up beside you. Technically pups aren't allowed on the patios themselves, so we just get a spot close to the edge. Be aware of Jays/Raptors games because the patios get busy before/after them and they might not be able to accommodate.

Highly recommended coming down to the harbourfront - lots to do and all kinds of new sights and sounds!
Pawsway is definitely a great place to check out. On Queens Quay, The Wine Shop allows dogs and I've occasionally brought Tesla into the Beer Store here too. 
We also spent/spend a lot of time around the fire and police station. There's a multi-use path along here where we practiced getting used to skateboards, cyclists, runners, children, other dogs running by etc. 

If you're not coming this far south, there are lots and lots of stores downtown that are dog friendly! Our favourites (because they give us treats!) are Winners, HomeSense, Home Hardware, a vacuum store at Spadina/Adelaide (sorry I forgot the name), and almost all the clothes stores on Queen St. Also, there's a pub on Queen St. called the Black Bull with a patio that's dog friendly (meaning they can seat you near the edge where you dog is).

If I discover any more I'll let you know 

Cheers!


----------



## Ruben! (Sep 25, 2015)

Really helpful cranster! Thanks!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

okay , here is my contribution.


I had lived in downtown Toronto for many years --- just north of the infamous Rochdale,
the Beach , Broadview east north of Danforth -- as a student , and home owner.


I was in the Eaton Centre yesterday. I met up with a trainer going through the last stages or training
pre-certification with a dog for guide work . 
The dogs you may be seeing are most likely dogs from the Oakville Lion's Foundation assistance dog
training group. Eaton Centre is used because it is so intense .
I can not ever recall seeing a private dog in the Centre .
Some of the places mentioned shopping with your dogs are interested in capturing all the shoppers that they can .
It is YOU that they are interested in , not the dog.


You work against yourself when you multi-task -- the dog doesn't benefit from your divided attention , nor the barrage of
attention from the curious public , who you are going to ask to ignore your dog. Tension there?
The dogs they expect are purse-puppies , not GSD who may turn away customers, nor the big blue Great Dane they have on the web site.
We have people that take their dog with them everywhere !!! they are driven , and they stay in the car . That is NOT an outing for the dog.


What your dog does NEED is undivided attention and moving together . Not having "you" sit in a café or patio , "you"
gabbing with your friends and the dog static parked close to the edge where you have a stream of people passing by.


Toronto is a great "green" city by default since there are so many ravines that could not be developed . Thanks for that.


I would recommend the Toronto Islands , especially Hanlan's Point , The Leslie Street Spit, The Beach , the water filtration
plant , historic art-Deco Harris water treatment plant (used in many movies) (far east end of Queen), Kew Park, High Park, Riverdale Park which can take you from Danforth through Cabbage Town , along the banks of the Don River (good pathways) or through the ravine system to the Brickworks and Rosedale valley Park. Ramsden Park , Bellwoods Trinity , the U of T campus (used to grab a deli-take out and sit in the Hart house park) , Queens Park, the greens of the CNE grounds , walk along Bloor west to Christie Pits , the Beltline ! Todmorden Mills , Edwards Gardens (formal) Serena Gundy the more naturalized portion etc etc etc.


----------

